# Skeleton invites



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

So, I was freaking out because it was OCTOBER already and I still have NO clue what to do for my party invites for this year since I canned the whole Pirate thing. I was in Wal Mart and suddenly decided I HAD to have these skeleton garland things to make my invites with.










I figure I'll cut them apart and use the individual skellies in the invites. The Other Deanna (Witchypoo) suggested nooses for their tiny little necks, which I will more than likely do since I don't want to buy MORE stuff that I can't afford to make coffins and what-not. Any suggestions for something else I could do that doesn't involve spending more money on something that people will probably throw away anyway?

Also, here's my wording for the actual invite:

The Annual Hallowe'en Costume Party
At
THE DEAD END

Deanna and Andy Griffith
and the Look kids
address blah blah

Saturday
October 27, 2007

Door will be unchained at 7 PM and the party goes on until the last zombie 
leaves.

Adult zombies, as always, please make sure you are in costume or else you 
will be turned into a bunny or kitten or something equally disgusting and 
embarrassing. It's a costume party, so be someone or something other than 
yourself and have some wicked fun!

CHILDREN and TEEN Demon Spawn
are welcome at the party this year &#8230;However...
If your little ghoul or boil gets scared easily, you may want to think 
twice about bringing him or her as the Ghostess decorates heavily for this 
spooktacular and creepy occasion inside and out and does not believe in 
"cute" for Halloween. The occasional screaming will occur.

There will be plenty of finger food and rancid cuisine, but if you have a 
special gruesome dish you'd like to bring or a favorite beverage, please do 
so. There will be plenty of sodas, juices, and
bottled water for everyone, plus some beer and wine available for the over 
21 corpses. Please make sure you have a designated hearse operator if you 
are enjoying the "spirits".

Non Pace Island ghosts: Please RSVP and let the Ghostess know if you will 
be attending so she can make sure you are on the gatekeeper's list.

Pace Island ghosts: There is no need to RSVP, just crawl or float on down. 
Just remember, we haunt the Dead End and parking is limited, so if you 
don't have to drive, leave the hearse at home.

Extra ghosts are always welcome, just make sure you call them into the gate 
if they are not Pace Island resident poltergeists or let us know their 
names so we can add them to the gatekeeper's list.

For questions or to RSVP, the BEST way to conjure us by Oujia, however you 
can just email Deanna at
[email protected]
Or you can call at blah blah.

Happy Hallowe'en!

**************

My brain hurts now, been working on this since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the wording! and the little skellies are great I think the noose idea is cool. as fas as any idea with out spending money, maybe you could just tie the other end of the noose to your invite (rolled up like a pirate
map, and age the paper)?
I'm sure what ever you end up doing will be super cool.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

If you would like to create affordable coffins to put them in, you could always print, cut out, and glue a bunch of these:

http://ravensblight.com/deluxcoffinboxes.html

I hope to do the same next year.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all... 

MTT -- I've done those before for a teen party I hosted a few years ago. They were great, but half of my invites get mailed out and I'd have to buy card stock to do them so they wouldn't get crushed. They're a PITA to fold and glue when you have almost 75 of them to do and have carpal tunnel...lol


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Love your invites!
How are you going to mail the skellies? 
I know anything bulky that doesn't fit thru' the mail machines (even those square musical cards at WalMart) require handstamping and sometimes extra postage. Maybe us tubes?
Val


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah, non-machinable invites are my usual the past couple of years..lol Now I wish I had save all those empty TP rolls! I threw out a huge bag of them I'd been saving for other things when I "remodeled" my bathroom. Oh well, I'm still trying to work out the mailing method. I thought about just bubblewrapping them since I have plenty of that and using the small manila envelopes since I also have plenty of those. I just don't wanna spend more money on boxes and stuff. *sigh* I wish I'd started sooner on these.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

as usual ghostess, I love the idea..lol I adore the wording on your invites, always creative. though i can't think of any other way to mail them other than what has already been stated.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Hella!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

what about finding some sticks and then (folding up your paper with the info onit to make it look like a sign) attach that to stick and have your skelly holding it...you could write what ever on the space in front


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you could stuff them in soup cans and make a lid then wrap to mail 

wonder if you can do that hmmm....


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL... Thanks Lilly, they're all done already. I kept getting sidetracked and didn't get around to posting yet. I did a page on them to add to my invite collection:

http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/2007invites.html

On a similar tangent, I thought about making little signs for them to hold around their necks that say "will work 4 candy" or something. I got tired of fooling with it and just stuck to what I was already doing..lol


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic job!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I LOVE those little skellies. I bought every package at Walmart, CVS and Cost Cutters for our invites. I was gonna suggest mailing them in bubble envelopes. That's what we did with the skellies in coffins but they were quite expensive to mail them all. I like how you made your invites...great job as always.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Pattie, yours are way better though!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Inspired....as always Ghostess....I may just have to cancel my party and hop on a flight to Florida! LOL.....


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL, come on down!


I mailed out the first batch today. It was $1.13 per envelope.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They are really cute but it will be expensive to send them out. I'm sure everyone will appericate them.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I love your invitation idea!!! I saw those little skellies and wondered what to do with them, you came up with the perfect idea!!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Ghostess... I will be following your lead with the invites...


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

same here, those are great. loved the noose around thier necks. so many great invite ideas, think i'm going to have to throw more than 1 party next year just to be able to use the many great ideas. nice job Ghostess!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all. 

Scareme, it is kind of expensive to mail them, and I hand deliver more than half of them because most of the people we invite are here in my neighborhood. But Jacksonville is a HUGE city (landwise the largest in the nation), and then there are the invitees from St. Augustine (30 minutes away) and all over our county (Clay). With gas prices being what they are, and the fact that I drive a gas guzzler Suburban, mailing them is actually cheaper.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

maybe you should become friendly with the people at the post office and invite them to your party next year (hint hint) lol.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL .... They never smile. I think they'd fit right in!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Ghostess.... I don't think anyone will becoming to our party because of our invites. Every time we give someone one, they say that they don't want to open it because it is to cool. I am not kidding, every single person has said that....


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL.... Hey that's an even better idea with the skeleton on the outside!


----------

